# Four weeks, two days.



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

My friend has a female who she thinks is pregnant. (Saw mating, she'd put her neutered male in after seven days. :?)
Anyway she has her in a good Nursery cage, she's had her there since 20dys pregnancy. She's clearing corners, nesting, whatever.)
When I went and saw her she looked big, nipples showing. The only thing is it was four weeks on Monday. There has been no blood, signs of labor. 
But she is looking pregnant.
There are no vets near her, and, if she has a miscarriage how does this work exactly? Thanks and I'll pass on any advice.

- Rae


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

can you provide photos of the rat?


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

She doesn't have a camera. =/
Which is a pain.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

at this point I would believe the "think she's pregnant" is more along the lines of either "yup, she's pregnant" or "nope, she's just chunky" since it is 10 days since you first posted about this.


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry about replying but I thought that I should up date she delivered healthily a litter of 12. She was pregnant. http://Sorry about bringing it up, but felt I should reply.


----------

